# what is a roach back?



## Chestnutmare (17 October 2009)

just browsing tinterweb and found a 15.2 TB 4yro but apparently it has a roach back...I have never heard of this before so was wandering if anyone can enlighten me to this?


----------



## Cobwebby (17 October 2009)

A back that tends to arch upwards. Some can be more of a problem than others. Here's a few courtesy of Google.


----------



## Chico Mio (17 October 2009)

Apparently they can be quite difficult to fit for a saddle and, depending on the severity, it can mean the horse isn't really suited to dressage, jumping etc.  As you can see, it makes the ideal use of the back muscles when being ridden a bit difficult.

Blimey!  The horse in the bottom pic just looks a bit odd all round!


----------



## Chestnutmare (17 October 2009)

ahhh thanks for that...now I understand I wouldn't want one like that tho that bottom one looks like a bubble!m poor thing!


----------



## Tinker_Belle (17 October 2009)

The one in the middle pic concerns me the most! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Unrideable surely?


----------



## NeedNewHorse (17 October 2009)

Ha, I am pretty sure that bottom pic is an enlargement photoshop type one. x


----------



## Storminateacup (17 October 2009)

The last two look like they have been made in Photoshop. 
I had a horse with a slight roach back and it never really affected him. 
I heard a slight roach back is better than a dipped back as its stronger (generally)


----------



## stencilface (17 October 2009)

There is an old thing that horses with roach backs are good jumpers.  We had one with a roach back (not as extreme as those above) and he was ace


----------



## stencilface (17 October 2009)

Is the horse in that last pic a quarter horse?


----------



## Enfys (17 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is the horse in that last pic a quarter horse? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep. Unmistakable, Thank God they don't all look like that!


----------



## HumBugsey (17 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is the horse in that last pic a quarter horse? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep. Unmistakable, Thank God they don't all look like that! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah I was going to say it looks like one of those freaks bred for halter classes.....


----------



## Cobwebby (20 October 2009)

Yep, one of those great QH bred for ridiculous muscle and ending up with a whole host of other problems to go with it.
http://www.fuglyblog.com/2008/look-its-the-hunchback-of-hypp/


----------



## mandwhy (3 October 2012)

Poor horse Cobwebby, and breeding from her too?! What is HYPP?


----------



## misterjinglejay (3 October 2012)

The horse in the last photo possibly has HYPP!


----------



## Anne-Marie (15 January 2013)

I have an 18 hand horse that fell backwards in his younger years and subsequently developed a roached back.  Chiropractic work, massage and the right exercises clear it up beautifully and give you a nice strong swinging back.


----------



## Natch (15 January 2013)

Fugly is the place to go for information on HYPP.


----------

